

Now the chips are down (BBC, 1978) - carlesfe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW5Fvk8FNOQ

======
carlesfe
This BBC documentary is a complete insight into the production of microchips
and the labor revolution they started.

I watched it yesterday and I appreciated the perspective of what now is "the
computing revolution" from a very prudent point of view, analyzing if this
could really be something big or not. In hindsight, it has been obvious, but
in 1978 it was unclear whether their applications would be.

If anybody wants a higher res video, here's a BBC link, which can be watched
from the UK of with a VPN-like service, e.g. 'Hola':
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p01z4rrj/horizon-197719...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p01z4rrj/horizon-19771978-now-
the-chips-are-down)

